# Poison Bottle Addiction



## RJ2 (May 26, 2016)

Three weeks ago I purchased, at auction, approximately 1/3 of a Poison Bottle collection previously unknown to mainstream bottle collectors. .
 I thought I paid way too much for what I ended up with, but liked the bottles none the less.
I've owned dozens of historical flasks, but never a good poison. 
Until now. Now I'm hooked.

After just a little research, I'm thinking it was $1200 dollars well spent.

If you want any close-ups of any part of any bottle, feel free to ask.
(this pic contains only what I believe to be American poisons. I also scored a half dozen cool British poisons, to be discussed later.

Any input on history, and value appreciated. 
Thanks - Ron


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2016)

Those are some great bottles!  I'm not an expert on poisons by any means but 1200 sounds pretty good for that collection.  I'm betting that those are worth way more than that.  I'm curious, what's the first blue one in the top row?  The one to the left of the four brown ones.  I don't remember ever seeing one of those before.


----------



## RJ2 (May 27, 2016)

It is a "Riker Hegeman Drug Stores" 1 oz.














Fine condition.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 27, 2016)

Just checking on similar bottle sales , I would say you did very well! Overall , it's a beautiful collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 27, 2016)

Nice to see your bottles!  I had never thought of my 32-ounce Riker-Hegeman bottle as a poison, but I'll think about it differently now.

 ​


----------



## sunrunner (May 27, 2016)

real nice.


----------



## botlguy (May 27, 2016)

My thought is that you did not steal them but certainly did O.K., at least, maybe quite well.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2016)

Great grouping!


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2016)

you have some hard to fined poison's in that group . at lest wan it comes to digging.


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree with botlguy, you didn't steal them but may have come away in the black. Some are quite nice and hard to find.

B


----------



## RJ2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks to all for your input/comments. 
I did send in some detailed pic's of certain bottles for auction appraisal. 
You all are spot on, in the black, in fact quite comfortably, but not a steal. 

Top one:
"J.C. CODDING & CO"
$500 - $1000






BTW, The Melvin & Badger, a relatively common bottle compared to most of the selection, does contain label.


Ron


----------



## botlguy (Jun 13, 2016)

*THANK YOU *for the update. So many come here, ask questions, advice, values and then forget us. You have the courtesy to give us some feedback. I hope you are bitten badly by the bottle collecting bug and stick around and share your finds. We need a Poison specialist here.
Jim


----------



## RJ2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Another update:

I'll be selling the Godding poison (at $150 opening bid, $300 to $600 estimate ), as well as the rest of the collection through Heckler Auctions, throughout the next months. 
Many items, The Melvin and Badger's ( I bought another), 3 piece hex collection, the Godding, are going online for sure. 
A lot of four labeled poisons, as well as another lot of 17 poison bottles (including the English ones not pictured with the collection), will be sold at one of the the barn live auctions. 
Seven other poison I left with Mr. Heckler for research, as they are likely extremely rare. I'm thinking they will go online.


----------

